# What kits should Polar Lights-Round 2 repop?



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I have noticed on their website they have already done alot of their own repops. The Witch, the Dinosaurs etc. 


For my own list though these haven't shown up yet....

1. Halloween Micheal Myers-See them going for $50 and up on Ebay. It is time to repop this.

2. Phantom of the Opera- Again...HIGH prices on Ebay. Needs another reissue.

Those are my top 2. What about you guys?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> I have noticed on their website they have already done alot of their own repops. The Witch, the Dinosaurs etc.
> 
> 
> For my own list though these haven't shown up yet....
> ...


Agree with your choices. 

I know the MM was an excellent kit. Put together in such a way to hide the seams. 

I would also add "Sleepy Hollow" .


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I want a new, Glow, Bride of Frankenstein reissue like the Witch and Hunchback kits


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Witch, so that I can complete the Aurora group.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

since R2/PL have the Space 1999 license need to reissue the Hawk!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The Hawk was one kit that I NEVER had, so I'd love to see this, as well. I also wouldn't mind seeing MM from Halloween, too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

apls said:


> The Witch, so that I can complete the Aurora group.



They did reissue the witch... in a square box, glow format.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

All the original monsters in the GITD format would be great, but I agree with the Phantom of the Opera needing to be done the most, as well as the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Adding a GITD Bride of Frankenstein would be great as well if done in a retro style glow box. 

A Sleepy Hollow reissue would find its way to my house if repoped as well. 

Rob


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Since R2 now owns all the old AMT and MPC molds I would like to see the old American LaFrance kits get repopped as well as the Space 1999 Hawk and both Knightrider KITTs, with improvments of course.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> They did reissue the witch... in a square box, glow format.


It must have been discontinued. The prices for it are very high.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Ghost of the Red Baron


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fellas, fellas - you're forgetting that R2 also owns Lindberg now. How about the:


Lindberg Monsters (Creeping Crusher, Green Ghoul, Krimson Terror, & Mad Mangler).
Lindy Loonys (Big Wheeler, Road Hog, Satan's Crate, & Scuttle Bucket); they've been reissued recently, but a four-pack set would be cool.

The Repulsives (Blurp, Glob, Voop, & Zopp).


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> They did reissue the witch... in a square box, glow format.


Doesn't Madcap have some of those hanging' around, provided they survived the flooding?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> Ghost of the Red Baron


This is the one kit that I'd like to see reissued above all others, purely for nostalgic reasons. However, Revell owns the molds (and presumably the rights) to this kit, not Round 2. It seems to be in reasonably high demand among modelers old enough to remember it, but it didn't sell well when it was released in 1969 and it appears Revell has no plans to reissue it at any time in the near future.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I would like to see some *HAWK KITS*....like the *VANGUARD SATELLITE*


----------



## Dr Wolfenstein (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't know who owns the molds or rights but I'd love to see them produce the Haunted Mansion and the Pirates of the Caribbean kits


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*for starters , The Ford Leva Car would be nice...They definitely have that mold...*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dr Wolfenstein said:


> Don't know who owns the molds or rights but I'd love to see them produce the Haunted Mansion and the Pirates of the Caribbean kits


Those were originally produced by MPC, so if the molds still exist they presumably belong to Round 2 now. In March of 2012 Round 2 posted some photos in this blog that were intended to promote their plans to reissue the old AMT Star Trek Exploration Set. Although that didn't happen, someone noticed that in the first photo of that blog you could see what appeared to be a *newly-minted box for MPC's "The Vampire's Midnight Madness" kit from the Haunted Mansion line, and also a *newly-minted box for MPC's "Hoist High the Jolly Roger" kit from the Pirates of the Caribbean line, and that fueled speculation that Round 2 was possibly planning to finally reissue those kits. Nothing along those lines has happened so far but, considering some of the reissued kits we've seen in recent years, I've learned to "never say never".



*They're on the far right of the photo, the two boxes at the very bottom of the stack of model kit boxes on the right side of the desk.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

A couple years ago I was told by an insider at Round 2 that they're_* very*_ interested in reissuing the MPC Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean kits. But the negotiations with Disney were difficult. He left me with no doubts that as soon as they can repop the models, they will.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

The fact that MARVEL kits ARE being produced shows that Disney CAN be dealt with. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Fellas, fellas - you're forgetting that R2 also owns Lindberg now. How about the:
> 
> 
> Lindberg Monsters (Creeping Crusher, Green Ghoul, Krimson Terror, & Mad Mangler).
> ...


YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!
The Lindy Loonies have been reissued and are very reasonably priced!

Phil K


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The Spindrift, but "supersized" like they did with the Aurora Superheroes. :hat:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Seaview said:


> The Spindrift, but "supersized" like they did with the Aurora Superheroes.


Those were the _*Marvel*_ superheroes - but hey, you've seen one guy in tights... Didn't Moebius announce a 1/35 scale _Spindrift_, to go along with their big _Jupiter II_ and Flying Sub kits?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would love to see all the Aurora (Revell) Monster kits GLOW in the DARK, with the square boxes and art!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bah! *Long boxes!!* Now somebody call my nurse - I dropped my drool bib... :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Bah! *Long boxes!!* Now somebody call my nurse - I dropped my drool bib... :tongue:


OK... with the Frightening Lightning on it then...!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Square boxes were what I found on the local dime store shelves in 1972 to 75. But if they were to repop GITD Phantom of the Opera and Creature From the Black Lagoon kits, I would not care long or square. I'd just like to have a complete set of GITD Auroras for the sake of another alternate build scheme. And I need those two to be complete. 

Rob


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ... Didn't Moebius announce a 1/35 scale _Spindrift_, to go along with their big _Jupiter II_ and Flying Sub kits?


 
Nope, Moebius has stated flat out that they will NOT do a 1/35 scale Spindrift, and that the only one they will produce is the one that is already on the market, the 1/128 scale Spindrift.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah, I remember the Glow square box kits myself!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

COPP said:


> The fact that MARVEL kits ARE being produced shows that Disney CAN be dealt with. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Not really.
Marvel does it's own negotiations without Disney involved.
Yes, it does answer to Disney, but it is a separate division that handles it's day-to-day stuff all on it's own.
So, just because you can negotiate with Marvel, doesn't mean you can negotiate with Disney.


As for the witch, you just have to keep your eyes open.
I got one a couple months ago for $26 after shipping on ebay.
They turn up fairly often.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to see them repop the following aurora kits:

The Lone Ranger
The Man From Uncle (both kits)
Great Moments in Sports: Johnny Unitas, Willie Mays, Jerry West, & Jimmy Brown


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd love to get that Jerry West (what can I say, he's a fellow West Virginia boy?).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Re: the Witch and other OOP kits - once I again, I urge you all to attend and enter IPMS contests. They sorely need to see more entries of Our Kinds Of Models. And mainly, there are lots of vendors who often have kits at rock-bottom prices!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Seaview said:


> Nope, Moebius has stated flat out that they will NOT do a 1/35 scale Spindrift, and that the only one they will produce is the one that is already on the market, the 1/128 scale Spindrift.


 
I dont understand, why is MOEBIUS so dead against producing a 1/35 scale SPINDRIFT when many people seem to ask for it ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> I dont understand, why is MOEBIUS so dead against producing a 1/35 scale SPINDRIFT when many people seem to ask for it ?


I don't know... you see a lot of oddball kits (Johnny Quest Jet, Kogar, Eye Gon Wild, etc.) that can't be super profitable "big picture" either. I'd be happy with a Spindrift in 1/72 or 1/48 as well. If it was such a dud they wouldn't have made an Xmas tree ornament size kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC Moebius did not say NEVER to the 1/35 Spindrift kit- only that it was not being planned on. A kit like that would be very expensive and the market is not big for it right now. The Jupiter II had a much larger market and the sales of that were disappointing. The company is in business to make money, which insures further new products and I trust their judgement on that. The oddball kits mentioned above do not do much for me and I am not into figures, but kits like those are not as expensive to master, mold and produce as a 1/35 Flying Sub or Jupiter II.
I would love it for them to find a smaller scale which would be more feasible for kits with limited appeal- 1/72 would be ideal to get detail and still have a low cost. Just imagine a Spindrift about the size of the old Aurora one but accurate. The mini-kit they did release demonstrates they have the correct info.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to see the 1/25 AMT '65 Barracuda and the 1/20 MPC #40 STP Turbine Indy car


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The old MPC NASCAR kits from the late '60s-early '70s.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*american presidents*

I would like to see Moebius or Round2 pick up where Aurora left off and produce some American Presidents or Famous people from History


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Man From Uncle figures resized like in a bigger 1/8th scale.With the more precise faces of the actors,if possible.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Im with you Mark, the Repulsives would be great.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Vulture*

ok guys,....what would be cool is the Vulture from salvage one


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Would love The Repulsives Blurp, Glob, Voop, & Zopp.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Revell DUNE kits.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

The Revell Beatles Kits


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

bqeman said:


> The Revell Beatles Kits


 
yeah yeah yeah !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bqeman said:


> The Revell Beatles Kits


Thirded!

Except Round 2 has nothing to do with Revell.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

While I would love to see a larger scale Spindrift there are plenty of other scifi/horror related topics that have never been released as model kits that I would rather see first. Note: I do have the Polar Lights kit so my opinion could be slightly jaded. 

Repop I would like to see the HAWK "Atlas" space station.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The MPC Six Million Dollar Man kits.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

COPP said:


> The fact that MARVEL kits ARE being produced shows that Disney CAN be dealt with. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Disney is a whole other animal. Remember what happened with the whole Hunchback of Notre Dame repop.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell has new Marvel kits coming out... Ironman and Spiderman


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Aurora Banana Splits Banana Buggy in a bigger scale.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

With the new series "Sleepy Hollow" I wish they would reissue the old Polar Lights Headless Horseman kit. As far as I know it was only produced that one time and they go for some serious coin on eBay these days.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BatToys said:


> The Aurora Banana Splits Banana Buggy in a bigger scale.


...which can be converted to the Space 1999 Moon Buggy rather easily...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There are several old kits I would like to see repopped, some are by owned by R2 some by Revell.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Is the horse that Atlantis released a repop of Silver? They look alike. 

If so, maybe they can repop the Lone Ranger sometime down the line, too. 

http://www.atlantis-models.com/TheWhiteStallionHorse1/12Scale.aspx

Sean


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Yes, it's the same horse. And also the same horse in the Zorro kit. Aurora released the horse by itself, and I think Atlantis also released the horse by itself.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Batman said:


> - GJS


Great looking builds on both kits! :thumbsup: I would love to see, someone, anyone, re-issue The Lone Ranger kit. I would also like to see Round 2 re-issue The Bride of Frankenstein kit as well, maybe as a square box glow kit, though I prefer the long box. Maybe a long box Phantom of the Opera too.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Revell has new Marvel kits coming out... Ironman and Spiderman



These have been done, redone and done. They can not give away the PL recent repop. Why would anybody do these kits again?


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> These have been done, redone and done. They can not give away the PL recent repop. Why would anybody do these kits again?


Yeah they are not the same kits, and calling them kits is a stretch.
They are more like u build it action figures; yeah that small!
Needless to say rather disappointing.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Aurora-brat said:


> With the new series "Sleepy Hollow" I wish they would reissue the old Polar Lights Headless Horseman kit. As far as I know it was only produced that one time and they go for some serious coin on eBay these days.


Great kit!!
also
GLOW IN THE DARK BIG GODZILLA!!! (since Godzilla is coming out in 2014!!)


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Wolf Man they issued in 1999 but in 1/8th scale!!!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Yes, it's the same horse. And also the same horse in the Zorro kit. Aurora released the horse by itself, and I think Atlantis also released the horse by itself.


IIRC, Polar Lights also used the same horse in the "Sleepy Hollow" Headless Horseman kit with additional detailing.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

B.W.,

The White Stallion and Zorro's Tornado were indeed the same model. However, they were 1/12 scale where the Headless Horseman was 1/8. There is a strong resemblance between the three, though. It's possible that Polar Lights used laser scanning and CAD to copy an old Aurora White Stallion or Tornado and bump it up to 1/8 scale, with the extra detail added to the mold. I remember that the horse hair effect wasn't consistent on all the parts.

Maybe Dave Metzner could fill in the blanks there - ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont think the Horseman is really 1/8... I just sold my half built kit so I can't check.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The claim is that it's 1/8, but there always seems to be a little leeway involved in matters of scale...


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

The MPC Barris Bed Buggy, I had one of these when I was 12 or 13.


----------

